# A loaf for a friend



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2021)

Sooo my wife and i have been on the corporate cell plan a long time with V*****n.  I like the signal strength and coverage.  It who I used for as long as I can recall.  Switching to the corp plan was simple.  getting off it a PITA!  Long story short, we needed to use an existing account to move my wifes account off corp and then to an individual.  Thus the neighbor enters the story.  She says she is happy to help as there should be no fees...but there was - for a device.  But V*****n billed her and not us.  we felt horrible, and we paid her back the cash.  But I made her this SD loaf as a personal thank you.  I still think I will do more.  Her and her BF devoured it quickly - so it was a hit.

This looked like my best loaf ever...but I gave it away anyways.  I will try for a repeat ;)


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 1, 2021)

Good Lord, that looks good......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow! It looks fabulous! A great thing for you to do. Can I sign up for the v^^^^^n bread of the month club?   

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow.  SD so rewarding.  That reminds me.  Been about a month since fed.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

Man I wish I had the patience to make some bread like that. Me and the wife have given it a serious go several times. Just can't seem to get into it even though we'd love it. Looks delicious bud


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks excellent!  Perfectly perfect if you ask me.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man I wish I had the patience to make some bread like that. Me and the wife have given it a serious go several times. Just can't seem to get into it even though we'd love it. Looks delicious bud


This is a family friendly forum Jake! I guess I'll have to keep my comments to myself!  

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> This is a family friendly forum Jake! I guess I'll have to keep my comments to myself!
> 
> Ryan


Lmao I see what you did there


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice deal watch some of those lurkers on here.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 1, 2021)

I would have devoured that too!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks tasty...


----------



## sandyut (Feb 2, 2021)

thanks all.  SD isnt all that hard, it just different than dry yeast breads and takes a little practice and such.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 2, 2021)

Fantastic looking loaf of bread. Beautiful!


----------

